# Giraffe



## Crazyt123 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey everyone im new here and wanted to share one of my charcoal drawings!
sorry for bad photo quilty I lost some close up pics and all photos are taken with my phone.

Anyways here it is my Giraffe in charcoal


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

That's gorgeous! I love the black background, really makes it pop. Great job!


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks! I pretty much do that with all my charcoal work I like to focus on the animal or object im drawing and just black out the backgrounds.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Exellent giraffe! Keep posting!


----------



## eder alan (Jul 28, 2011)

i love pencil drawings. love the giraffe. i tend to do the same thing on some of my artwork, just black out the background or very minimal background action. i love how it just makes the object really pop out


----------

